# Circulation booster V3



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
Has anyone used one of these things which are supposed to stimulate the muscles in the legs to contract and therefore increase circulation? They are on sale for £200 8O . In my present job I spend a lot of time sitting down and do long hours so when I get home a long brisk walk is not reality. I'm 63 and have type 2 diabetes so I have to be carefull about my legs.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

bump :roll:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Haven't come across them Chris, but as an observation I recall that on things like foot spas, there tends to be warnings about diabetics using them. As I understand, concern is that if you unwittingly already have neuropathy, they could be damaging your feet and you wouldn't feel it. Guess the same could apply here...in essence I think its a TENS machine, and if you have degraded feeling, you may not know when it's turned up too high.

Recognising that the makers are making specific claims wrt benefits for diabetes, I'd be inclined to ask your practise nurse before parting with the readies.

Incidentally, I did a google search on reviews of the unit, and on a Podiatrists forum they were pretty dismissive of some of the claimed science . However some did claim to have seen a benefit. (NB I couldn't access the site directly, but the google cache allows you to get the jist).

Paul


----------



## Martin50 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Chris,

I have recently bought a Circulation Booster - from High Tech Health, after I saw the advert on TV. I suffer from Oedema in my legs which causes them to swell like balloons sometimes and is really painful. I've been using the Circulation Booster and it seems to have reduced the swelling quite a bit. I must say the sensation is a bi strange at first but you get used to it. 
I usually dont go for gadgets like this, especially off the TV but was sold when they said you can send it back if its not for you, within 30 days. 
I would recommend it, after reading the website they have all the medical certificates as well. Its good to know you've got your money's worth. I got the VAT back on mine because I have had Oedema for a number of years, so you might be able to claim that back as well.

Hope it treats you well if you decide to buy one. 

Martin


----------

